# Dan's marine



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi i thought i would post some pics of my marine tank, im only 15 so budget wise it has been low and i think i have managed to prove that marine does not always need to be expensive 

FTS:










Mushy rock:










red star polyps:










Torch coral:










The tank is a Resun DMS 500 (exact copy of the Interpet River-Reef)

2x compact T5 lights and 8 moonlight LED's
Resun sk-05 protein skimmer (will be upgrading to a V2 nano skimmer)
(13kg of live rock)
Flow created by stock pump and a koralia nano (if budget allowes i might save up for a Votech MP10)


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice Dan, shame your not closer, I could have spared you a few frags.


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for the comment alpharoyals  i have orderd a really nice zoas frag today  only £15 including postage


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

dan51 said:


> Thanks for the comment alpharoyals  i have orderd a really nice zoas frag today  only £15 including postage


Nice! you can never have enough different coloured zoas :mf_dribble:


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

totally agree  hopefully get it full of ricordia floridas aswell


----------



## Reptile-newb (Jul 13, 2009)

I like the hermit in the first photo! Mine spends most of his time in the rocks but I sometimes see him at night.


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

the hermits are great to watch  the clowns have started to host the torch, pics to follow soon


----------



## Alphanumeric1927 (May 22, 2009)

Wow that tank is gorgeous. I couldn't convince my parents to let me have a marine tank.
How much did that cost to setup?


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

emm, tank £99, live rock £110, fish £20, cuc £10, coral £100, chemical filter media and powerhead £40, sand and other micelanious products £20...not cheap lol 

got a new Zoa colony today 










pic of the clownfish hosting:


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

My new Ricordea courtesy of Lego (Jo)  i cant thank you enough, its stunning :flrt:


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## .D.o.m.i.n.o. (Aug 19, 2007)

They look amazing


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks  i would love to cover the big rock in rics but i cant put any near the torch or they will get stung ¬.¬


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Looking awesome Dan :2thumb:

Makes me jealous... I want a marine tank, or any tank, again


----------



## Lego (Jun 22, 2009)

dan51 said:


> My new Ricordea courtesy of Lego (Jo)  i cant thank you enough, its stunning :flrt:
> 
> image


That is gorgeous now Dan! Can't believe how different it looks now it's settled  Really chuffed you love it, you deserved it


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

same here Jo, it must of quadroopled in size lol


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

Well i have now upgraded and thought i should post some pics of the new tank, its a fluval vicenza 180 with a 50L sump, TMC V2 400 skimmer, Arcadia luminaire, with lots of soft, lps and sps coral 

Remember the little torch coral in the previous picture? this is what it looks like now:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

that looks fantastic mate, absolutely stunning, what camera are you using to get such clear pics like that, especially through water :mf_dribble:

im in the market for a new camera you see :no1:


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks very much  the camera is a Sony A230 SLR 

Dan


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

my aussie plate coral is showing new growth


----------



## Patmufc (Dec 10, 2008)

wow that isa beautiful setup mate : victory:


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks  still needs alot of work but i dont think there is a tank anywhere that is fully completed lol  they can always be improved, the next fish on the list is a Tomini Bristletooth tang, smallest tang species and should have over 9 times the swimming space in my tank which is plenty, they have really bright fins aswell, the yellow gets really bright under actinics


----------



## mikeyanimals (Dec 27, 2009)

stunning tank mate im in the middel of saving for a marine being 16 it guna take me a while lol got just about enough money for the tank and a few bits but im waiting untill i have enough for every thing before i buy any thing  

mikey


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks Mikey  the worst part expense wise has to be the live rock, but once you have that its not too bad, just take it slow and it will go really well 

Dan


----------



## mikeyanimals (Dec 27, 2009)

lol the worst part for me is trying not to spend the money on crap but i have the tank now so it shouldnt be long for some water sand and rock   but i need filters first i think :/ ohh well atleast i have got my saving money 2 hopfully pay for 1 or 2 of the pumps / filters, got the books to make sure im sure that marine is for me be4 going out and spending all my money on something that is guna fail, but a marine tank has allways been my dream  even if i only have a pair of pink skunk clownfish i will be happy but would like some other fish, i have a big list with all the details about each fish, im getting into the fish abit to much i think lmao, hopfuly buy the end of this year this tank will have a few marines in it


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

I can post some info about my tank to give you a general idea of things if you like? Remember filterwise you only put in chemical media, the biological filtration is in the live rock  what size of tank did you get? and are you thinking of putting in a sump? also i would highly recomend a protein skimmer  they are awesome, means that you dont have to do weekly water changes (i do a water change every month) and the tank looks generally healthier with the skimmer 

Thanks

Dan


----------



## mikeyanimals (Dec 27, 2009)

my tank is abit small but i diddnt want 2 get a big 1 for my first time it is 3'-long 2'-wide 2'-deep i dont really know what im doing pump/filter wise yet untill i have finished reading up on all the different methods 
i only plan a few small fish and the clean up crew i would love some lovely corals but im not sure on the ones that i can have yet because i havnt really read up on them :/ but when it starts moving on abit i will pm for help and advice if that is fine with you 

*and as for a sump i dont think the cabinet under the tank is big **enough but my next door neighbour (i call the fish man) said i might just get 1 small enough :L
*


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks great 

I miss my marine tank


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

mikeyanimals said:


> my tank is abit small but i diddnt want 2 get a big 1 for my first time it is 3'-long 2'-wide 2'-deep i dont really know what im doing pump/filter wise yet untill i have finished reading up on all the different methods
> i only plan a few small fish and the clean up crew i would love some lovely corals but im not sure on the ones that i can have yet because i havnt really read up on them :/ but when it starts moving on abit i will pm for help and advice if that is fine with you
> 
> *and as for a sump i dont think the cabinet under the tank is big **enough but my next door neighbour (i call the fish man) said i might just get 1 small enough :L
> *


sounds like a good sized tank , as for corals it all depends on the lighting, i have 156W worth of light and i manage to keep soft, lps and sps corals  just stick with soft corals at first untill you get the hang of corals, some good softies are zoas, mushrooms, toadstools, ricordeas, xenia etc. Then once you get magnesium, calcium and KH in balance you can keep stoney coral


----------



## Viva (Apr 19, 2010)

The corals look amazing, brilliant pics!


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

Viva said:


> The corals look amazing, brilliant pics!


Thanks


----------

